# Train Show in Princeton, MN



## lilb (Oct 16, 2010)

This Friday and Saturday, the 26 and 27 of November, there will be a train show at the Mille Lacs County Historical Society in Princeton, MN. It is in the Princeton Depot and will be from 10:30 to 3:30 both days. I will be bringing my American Flyer Layout that I recently brought to the Worlds Greatest Hobby Show in St. Paul, MN.

My Layout:


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Llib, you're having, "WAY TO MUCH FUN!"

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!

Jim


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Llib,

Nice setup!!

You know what really sucks....I live 8-10 hours away from anything good


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ian,

I just google-mapped Allouez ... looks like about 4 streets in that town, huh? Doesn't get much farther north in Michigan, either. Sounds cool to me.

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Lilb,

Another thumbs-up to you for taking that layout on the road. Great effort to get more people excited about model trains. Have fun!

TJ


----------

